# Auf Steinbutt in Dänemark



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. August 2019)

Steinbutt steht bei mir auch noch sehr hoch auf der Liste. 

Da ich es mit Naturködef vom Bellyboot versuchen will, habe ich mir im letzten Jahr schon kleine Heringe und die Sandale besorgt, ich hoffe ich komme in den nächsten Wochen mal dazu es zu probieren. 

Danke für deinen Bericht.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (13. August 2019)

Steinbutt ist der leckerste Meeresfisch den ich je gegessen habe!
Ich habe meine mit Meerforellenblinker in aggressiven Farben gefangen....
Danke für den schönen Bericht....


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (13. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Steinbutt steht bei mir auch noch sehr hoch auf der Liste.
> 
> Da ich es mit Naturködef vom Bellyboot versuchen will, habe ich mir im letzten Jahr schon kleine Heringe und die Sandale besorgt, ich hoffe ich komme in den nächsten Wochen mal dazu es zu probieren.
> 
> Danke für deinen Bericht.



Hallo Testudo,

Bellyboot ist sicher eine tolle Sache. Ich habe damit keine Erfahrungen. Aber an der Nordsee musst Du schon echt aufpassen, da dort teilweise harte Strömung herrscht. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg beim Versuch!

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. August 2019)

Hallo Jesco, 

entschuldige, habe nur die Hälfte erzählt, ich habe dabei die Ostsee im Visier, rund Rügen. Und selbst da muss das Wetter natürlich passen.

An der dänischen Nordseeküste halte ich das für außerordentlich gefährlich.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (13. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hallo Jesco,
> 
> entschuldige, habe nur die Hälfte erzählt, ich habe dabei die Ostsee im Visier, rund Rügen. Und selbst da muss das Wetter natürlich passen.
> 
> An der dänischen Nordseeküste halte ich das für außerordentlich gefährlich.



Hallo Testudo,

habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Dann wünsche ich Dir rund um Rügen viel Erfolg. Dort sollen ja auch ein paar schöne Steinbutte rumschwimmen .

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2019)

@Jesco Peschutter Danke für den schönen Bericht und den Fotos.Ja ,Dänemark ist schon eine Reise wert.Ist schon eine schöne Ecke wo du Angelst.Petri


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. August 2019)

Schöner Bericht und schöne Fotos. Erinnert mich an Vejers Strand, leider voll geschneidert.


----------



## Andal (13. August 2019)

In Norwegen habe ich die winzigen Büttchen auch regelmäßig im flachen Wasser des Hafens beobachten können. Leider sind die Eltern im Sommer scheinbar nicht im Fjord.


----------



## der matti (13. August 2019)

Sehr schöner und auch motivierender Text. 


Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> An der dänischen Nordsee zwischen Blåvand und Hvide Sande startete ich meine ersten Versuche auf Steinbutt.


Ist das der berühmt berüchtigte Autostrand?


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2019)

der matti schrieb:


> Sehr schöner und auch motivierender Text.
> 
> Ist das der berühmt berüchtigte Autostrand?


Du meinst Vejers Strand.


----------



## der matti (13. August 2019)

Gerade noch mal bei Maps geschaut, könnte dort sein. Bei YT gibt's einige Beiträge zum Thema/Ort. Buttlöfel, Springerfliege etc.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (14. August 2019)

der matti schrieb:


> Sehr schöner und auch motivierender Text.
> 
> Ist das der berühmt berüchtigte Autostrand?



Ja, das ist bei Vejers Strand und Umgebung. Obwohl auch weiter nördlich schon tolle Steinbutte gefangen worden sind


----------



## hans albers (19. August 2019)

moin ,

interessanter bericht... danke.


wie haben denn die fischfetzen am pilker gehalten?

denke mal in der nordsee,bei welle
ist der haken dann ziemlich schnell blank? ??



ich habe mal einen auf roll blei und nachläufer vom strand in der ersten rinne gefangen, allerdings auch eher kleineres modell..


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. August 2019)

Respekt - in all meinen DK Urlauben waren mir lediglich Steinbutte im Format einer Untertasse vergönnt.... Alles andere gelang- aber Steinbutt - NOPE!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. August 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> moin ,
> 
> interessanter bericht... danke.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hans Albers,

die Fischfetzen habe ich mit Bait Elastic am Drilling fixiert. Das hält den ganzen Tag. Trotzdem wechsle ich sie nach einiger Zeit aus, um neuen Duft an den Köder zu bekommen.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Respekt - in all meinen DK Urlauben waren mir lediglich Steinbutte im Format einer Untertasse vergönnt.... Alles andere gelang- aber Steinbutt - NOPE!



Was ich gemerkt habe, ist, dass man dranbleiben muss. Es gibt gute und schlechte Tage bei Steinbuttangeln. Aber irgendwann erwischt man mal einen guten und es läuft


----------



## hans albers (20. August 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hallo Hans Albers,
> 
> die Fischfetzen habe ich mit Bait Elastic am Drilling fixiert.
> 
> ...



hab ich mir fast gedacht...
damit habe ich auch am mittelmeer gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## oh-nass-iss (21. August 2019)

Hallo Jesco,

toller Bericht, danke dafür.
Was glaubst du, kann man deine Angeltechnik mit Pilker und Heringsfetzten auf die Ostsee rund Rügen übertragen? Blöde Frage ich weiß... wahrscheinlich einfach mal probieren ;-).
Wie hast du die Montage vom Strand aus präsentiert? Auswerfen und liegen lassen, vorsichtig übern Grund zum Ufer schleifen, oder veilleicht auch gejiggt?

Denke ich werde die Methode mal vom driftenden Boot, aber mit Einzelhaken (hab Angst vor Hängern) ausprobieren. Bei Erfolg gibt es hier natürlich eine Rückmeldung ;-)

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (21. August 2019)

oh-nass-iss schrieb:


> Hallo Jesco,
> 
> toller Bericht, danke dafür.
> Was glaubst du, kann man deine Angeltechnik mit Pilker und Heringsfetzten auf die Ostsee rund Rügen übertragen? Blöde Frage ich weiß... wahrscheinlich einfach mal probieren ;-).
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

generell würde ich auch sagen: Einfach ausprobieren!

Ich schleife meinen Pilker mit Fetzen langsam über den Grund und lege dabei kurze Pausen ein. Wichtig ist dabei, dass der Boden sandig ist. Bei zu viel Kraut und Tang oder Steinen funktioniert diese Technik wohl kaum und es gibt einen Abriss nach dem anderen. Mit Einzelhaken sollte es genauso funktionieren. Ich wünsche viel Erfolg beim Testen.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Michael_05er (22. August 2019)

Ist der Butt stark saisonlastig und aufs Frühjahr beschränkt? Bin demnächst zwei Wochen in Hvide Sande und frage mich, ob sich ein Versuch noch lohnt...
Edit: Schöner Bericht! Noch eine Sache mehr, die ich im Urlaub probieren könnte. Wird langsam stressig


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (22. August 2019)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ist der Butt stark saisonlastig und aufs Frühjahr beschränkt? Bin demnächst zwei Wochen in Hvide Sande und frage mich, ob sich ein Versuch noch lohnt...
> Edit: Schöner Bericht! Noch eine Sache mehr, die ich im Urlaub probieren könnte. Wird langsam stressig



Hallo Michael,

danke. Ich war bisher nur vom späten Frühjahr bis frühen Sommer dort. Soweit ich weiß, soll das die beste Zeit sein. Aber es wurden auch schon Fische im Sommer und Herbst gefangen. Einfach mal ausprobieren.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## jörn (1. Juni 2020)

Hi Jesco,

weißt du warum sich, laut fishmaps, der Verbreitungsraum vom Steinbutt „nur“ bis Hvide Sande und dann erst wieder weiter nördlich erstreckt? Sand müsste die Westküste doch genug zu finden sein und das nahrungsangebot ist doch sicherlich auch ähnlich.
Hattest du bei deiner Montage viel Flunder als Beifang? Weißt du noch wie groß deine Drillinge waren?
Werde deine Montage mal ausprobieren nur nicht ganz so fokussiert auf Steinbutt von daher hätte ich nichts einzuwenden gegen beifang und überlege die Drillinge etwas kleiner zu wählen.

Beste Grüße 
Jörn


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo Jörn,

warum sich das Verbreitungsgebiet dort erstreckt, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Da bin ich zu wenig in der Materie drin. Flundern gab es als Beifang, aber nicht viele. Die Drillingsgröße weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Glaube, es war ein 4er. Ich wünsche viel Erfolg und Ausdauer beim Versuch!

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## goldfischfussball (26. Juli 2020)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hallo Testudo,
> 
> Bellyboot ist sicher eine tolle Sache. Ich habe damit keine Erfahrungen. Aber an der Nordsee musst Du schon echt aufpassen, da dort teilweise harte Strömung herrscht. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg beim Versuch!
> 
> ...


Bitte bringt keine Belly Boote mit an diesen Strand. Es ist einfach zu gefährlich. Das hat sich seit Jahren dort nicht geändert. Ich bin sehr oft dort und in jedem Jahr kommt es immer wieder, besondes bei Ostwind, zu Unfällen. Die Platten sind in Wurfweite von Spinnruten. Ihr benötigt wirklich keine Schwimmhilfe. Petri Heil oder Knik og bræk


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. Juli 2020)

Also mit dem Verbreitungsgebiet kann ich nicht so ganz zustimmen, denn wir fangen die schönen Steinbutt auch in Blavand.


----------



## jörn (28. Juli 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Also mit dem Verbreitungsgebiet kann ich nicht so ganz zustimmen, denn wir fangen die schönen Steinbutt auch in Blavand.


Klingt so als ob du schon öfters einen Steinbutt am Haken hattest.
Man munkelt es seien auch Fänge im Herbst möglich. Auf welche Jahreszeit / Temperatur etc bezieht sich deine Erfahrung?

beste Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Juli 2020)

Ja stimmt, meine Erfahrung ist das Du von April bis Mai, gut fängst. Dann allerdings die "kleineren". Der Herbst ist ebenfalls gut August bis September, teilweise auch noch Oktober und dann die Großen ;-)) . Meine Erfahrung ist am besten bei Ostwind und maximale Wurfweite 20 bis 30 Meter, das reicht. Tageszeit spielt keine allzu große Rolle.


----------

